# Ladies, does size matter?



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not talking about breasts. I'm asking about penis size. Does size matter, with the obvious cases of being uselessly small being completely irrelevant to the question. Is it like that once certain minimum parameters are met, it doesn't make a difference, or is it like the bigger the better? About what size bracke do you like best (if you have a preference). Have your best lovers been hung like horses, or were they average, or were they comparatively small? Don't be embarassed; I'm making an equivalent thread for the guys tomorrow.


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Make it now


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Guys. Does boob size matter?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

ShadowPlay said:


> Guys. Does boob size matter?


nope, but if I do have a preference, I perfer smaller breasts. Either way I'm good.

To answer the op, I think too many guys obsess over this after watching too much porn and seeing guys sport foot long penises. The thing is if you're huge and have no idea what you're doing or are just concerned with getting off, you're most likely going to tear her vagina, or make her feel she was there just to get you off.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

NO one wants a cervical punch...in all seriousness. So yes there is such a thing as too big. Oh ..wait you mean too small??? oh ......oh I see, no that's cool....uummmmm.....yeah .....eerr it's not the size...so ....much as.. what you can do with it, you know. 
The penis is not the only thing that gets us going you know, do you have hands? Try and not just use them to hold YOUrself up etc.. get creative, explore you'll know when you find something good lol. :crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Size doesn't matter to me. I once had a boyfriend whose penis was no bigger than my thumb, and he used it better than others whose naughty bits were closer to average or above average. It was also much easier to perform successful mind-blowing oral sex on him without having to worry about choking or accidentally touching him with my teeth. I have to be careful about such things when the penis is wide enough that I must keep my mouth open further than is comfortable. This extra room allowed me to experiment with various tongue motions and such, until I found the exact way to cause maximum pleasure. As for actual vaginal penetration, if the penis is too large, it can hurt, but if the man I fall in love with just happens to have a big one, I'm sure I'll stretch to accommodate him. After all, these holes were made to poop out babies. A penis is nothing.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

snail said:


> Size doesn't matter to me. I once had a boyfriend whose penis was no bigger than my thumb, and he used it better than others whose naughty bits were closer to average or above average. It was also much easier to perform successful mind-blowing oral sex on him without having to worry about choking or accidentally touching him with my teeth. I have to be careful about such things when the penis is wide enough that I must keep my mouth open further than is comfortable. This extra room allowed me to experiment with various tongue motions and such, until I found the exact way to cause maximum pleasure. As for actual vaginal penetration, if the penis is too large, it can hurt, but if the man I fall in love with just happens to have a big one, I'm sure I'll stretch to accommodate him. After all, these holes were made to poop out babies. A penis is nothing.


loved this postroud:....pooping out babies though?? You make it sound like a breeze...hrrrm:wink:

anyway, my answer is also no. I think if both have a good sense of humour and get over body issues, sex can be awesome no matter what size packages and receptacles are. :laughing:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

just so you ladies are aware there is a shrinkage factor that comes into play when they are cold. The shrivel up like a frightened turtle. So never judge a guy based on instances in those circumstances. :wink:


----------



## GuppyForce (Feb 25, 2010)

ShadowPlay said:


> Guys. Does boob size matter?


Not for me. I never really understood the whole "large boobs=better" thing. For me it was more of having a warm and sweet face with a personality that matched.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

ShadowPlay said:


> Guys. Does boob size matter?


It's probably the least important thing. I think that due to the West's obsession with breasts, the media is full of big-breasted women as if that made them attractive (for example - Jordan who has huge breasts but is not attractive). In reality there are many women with smaller breasts who are very attractive (Debra Messing, for example). To be honest, I think the men who consider breast size to be connected to attractiveness to be more laddish, more immature - it's certainly something they should grow out of before they reach their late twenties.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a plus, but it isn't a requirement to have a large penis. 


-There. I said it.:laughing:


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

/shrugs
If you feel you have to ask, you don't have enough.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Both size and performance matter, geez.

With me, though, the farther away from average your penis is, the better you have to be. I am not a loose girl and I already have a slight fear of penetration, meaning that if I'm nervous or apprehensive or anything like that, I'm going to tighten the hell up and nothing's getting in. And if I see a foot long dangling in front of me, I'm going to be pretty damn nervous because the only thing that'll run through my mind is "Pain". So your kissing, foreplay, and actually sex better be amazing or we're gonna be stuck wasting like thirty minutes going in centimeter by centimeter.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

No offence to the OP, but fixating on phalli or mammila is a bit atavistic. 

I think it was feminist Molly Haskell who said that "the mammary fixation is the most infantile, and the most American, of the sex fetishes". (Though she should have said Western instead of American). The same applies to the obsession about penises. Sex is so much more than genitalia or fragmented body parts; we aren't animals in rut who only care about functional coitus and procreation.

But if you're still worried, I'm sure most women will agree that confidence, technique and charm will more than make up for shortage - unless it's a micropenis in which case you need hormone treatment or surgery, according to Micropenis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia though I don't know if that is something which occurs often.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

GroovyShamrock said:


> No offence to the OP, but fixating on phalli or mammila is a bit atavistic.
> 
> I think it was feminist Molly Haskell who said that "the mammary fixation is the most infantile, and the most American, of the sex fetishes". (Though she should have said Western instead of American). The same applies to the obsession about penises. Sex is so much more than genitalia or fragmented body parts; we aren't animals in rut who only care about functional coitus and procreation.
> 
> But if you're still worried, I'm sure most women will agree that confidence, technique and charm will more than make up for shortage - unless it's a micropenis in which case you need hormone treatment or surgery, according to Micropenis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia though I don't know if that is something which occurs often.


 
I basically agree with everything you said here!

Yeah....Size does _not_ matter. If I've gotten to the point in a relationship where it's even of any concern, I'm already dedicated/smitten/whatever enough not to give a damn.


----------



## Bett (Dec 25, 2009)

Does size matter? Well, of course it does. I believe no one could be okay with a male genital the size of a trunk, for example, as our places do have their limits. The question is how and how much.

Personally, it would be difficult for me to have intercourse with a guy that has a wood longer than 18 centimeters (that is 7 inches for Americanos) because that would be simply incompatible with my body and would hurt me. As for smaller ones, it is all fine and enjoyable as long as you do not have some serious medical problem, and even then I would be understanding.

You could have a lot of fun with both of these guys as long as they are ready to accept their own size and the problems it may bring. For instance, if the small guy did not demand you to orgasm during intercourse and was interested in toy play, he might even please you better than the average guy. On the other hand, if the big guy understood that he cannot go at full force and did not demand the real thing every night, it could work out.

Also, a relieving piece of info for the smaller end of the male population: be it a woman or a man you are making love to, the most sensitive bits in their holes end at about 5 centimeters (2 inches) in. So if you have that much, physically speaking you will always be able to give them the most essential parts of their pleasure and if your partner can orgasm through the way your are doing it (not everyone can), you should be enough for that too.

There is a lot more to sex than simple and plain pistoning, especially if we talk about lovemaking. If you have a bit of imagination, an open attitude and some self esteem, I doubt there are any bodily shortcomings that can ruin a night with a person you love. The obsession with size is just one more way the media tries to make people feel incompetent and not good enough - do not buy that kind of crap, it is not real.


----------



## ByronicSisyphe (Feb 15, 2010)

Take into consideration that both individuals are of the same skill level with what they are equipped with? What is better in general? Large or Small? This should be the question, as everyone knows skill speaks volumes with anything you do. Also girth and length is something to take into consideration. I was under the assumption that thicker is better then length (as long as the length is average), which I believe is 4.5 inches round about.

Far as breast size, i find anything that can't fit in one hand to be too big, in regards to preferences. In such a case, I would rather have a female with smaller breast than overwhelmingly bigger ones. Of course, though this is my own personnel preference, hopefully, regardless of cup size, they do more then simply lay there like a rag doll, and expect me to do everything.


----------



## Jib (Nov 4, 2009)

I think I'm getting an enlarged prostate, and I'll tell you one thing, size there REALLY makes a difference.

As far as everything else goes, though, the only thing that seems to matter to me is that you'd want to have sex with someone because you care about them, and want to share something with them. I like making jokes with my friend. I don't care what he looks like. Who cares about what their friends look like?

Why should it be any different with a partner? True love -- and I don't mean in a co-dependent or fantastical way here -- transcends these 'cruder' things. You enjoy a friend's company; how often do we think of what they look or sound like, etc.? It's just nice to be with them. Friendship is unconditional love much of the time, and it's very easy to forget this; it's unconditional because *we don't think about it*. If you try to love someone unconditionally it's going to mess something up; loving unconditionally is more about the absence of thought about how to give love, and just letting it happen naturally. 

That said, I'm probably able to have such idealistic ideas of love and lovemaking because...well.

When I was about 2 years old I had my friend come with me into the bathroom, and I convinced her that we should show each other our private parts. So that's what we did. And then she ran out and told my mom, and my mom got really pissed off at me. I don't think I ever got over those emotional scars so there's probably some subconscious part of me that's repulsed by intimacy, and I'll probably die a virgin wearing some hollow, outer mask of security, which is just a cover for the irreparable, penetrating, and chilling loneliness that only the icy embrace of death can bring solace and resolution to. 

But yeah, I really don't think size is important at all in regards to either sex.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Jib said:


> I think I'm getting an enlarged prostate, and I'll tell you one thing, size there REALLY makes a difference.


Great, thanks for giving me something to look forward to as I get older. :dry::laughing:

OK so for breast size, size doesn't really matter as I honestly never understood the infatuation with breasts among guys. Honestly, do you think they're going to start giving you milk or something? They're for infants! And guess what! That porn you saw with the guy and the boobs...doesn't work well at all in real life!

As for pecker size, honestly the only people who care are other guys. And the insecure ones must be microsized or hung like a racehorse or something because the ones around average size don't really care and know sex is more than just doing the 'ol in-out. Now...bunch of guys showering in a gym...that's when it's time to bust out the egos and start the smack talk. :wink:


----------



## Jib (Nov 4, 2009)

MisterNi said:


> Great, thanks for giving me something to look forward to as I get older. :dry::laughing:
> 
> OK so for breast size, size doesn't really matter as I honestly never understood the infatuation with breasts among guys. Honestly, do you think they're going to start giving you milk or something? They're for infants! And guess what! That porn you saw with the guy and the boobs...doesn't work well at all in real life!
> 
> As for pecker size, honestly the only people who care are other guys. And the insecure ones must be microsized or hung like a racehorse or something because the ones around average size don't really care and know sex is more than just doing the 'ol in-out. Now...bunch of guys showing in a gym...that's when it's time to bust out the egos and start the smack talk. :wink:


I'm only 20! LMAO That's life for you.

I actually was half-joking about that, but then again, I'm not so sure. I have some reasons to believe that something isn't quite right down there. But what're you going to do, you know. I heard bee pollen helps. But I'll be dead eventually so what difference does it make.

Now THAT'S a positive outlook on life! That's the spirit!  lmfao 

Okay, that's enough fun for today! 

Well...

_"Honestly, do you think they're going to start giving you milk or something? They're for infants!"_ That made me laugh. I'm just picturing some woman slapping some guy in the face, with this indignant scowl on her face, going "WHAT ARE YOU, 2 MONTHS OLD? GET AWAY FROM THOSE!!!!!" 

...and...
_
Now...bunch of guys showing in a gym...that's when it's time to bust out the egos and start the smack talk. :wink:_

At first, I thought you said "eggos." Between "lego my eggo" and butter and syrup and the sheer oddity of the image of waffles in this context, I could take this in so many directions, but I'll just stop there. 

I agree, though; the whole size issue seems to be a lot more of a concern among guys. 

I'm thinking of breakfast foods now. It's really difficult to take anything in this thread seriously when you're thinking about pigs in a blanket. Maybe this is a testament to how silly the whole insecurity thing is? I'm laughing so hard right now it hurts. And maybe that's all there is to it? Just be who you are. You can't change your genetics. You can be like that guy in the mockumentary 'Spinal Tap' and put a cucumber wrapped in tin foil in your pants, but look what happened with the metal detector. Be yourself and be content with yourself, and you're a lot better off. And definitely on the plus side, if someone judges you for something like that, and the whole relationship goes to hell, you have the joy of knowing for sure that that person wasn't right for you, and you can simply make amends with the past and move on to better things without missing anything or having any regrets.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Korvyna said:


> Uhh, I want to know how... :tongue:
> 
> I don't like the big fellas... I'm pretty gosh darn sensitive, so as long as the guy knows what he's doing I'm perfectly content with average. My ex was large and he was clueless. Never accepted any direction. Worst. Sex. Ever.


If their fingers are girthy, their penises are girthy. And yeah, length can hurt so I don't understand the point? Aside from hurting my back, I am not going to orgasm if I can't take him all the way in. :mellow:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

pinkrasputin said:


> No it's not weird. I look at the fingers. It really says a lot about if they have girth or not.


Uhhh, no it doesn't.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

de l'eau salée said:


> Uhhh, no it doesn't.


These are words....


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

ShadowPlay said:


> Guys. Does boob size matter?


Not really, too large would look nasty..


----------



## Synthetic Darkness (Mar 19, 2010)

It's not the size of the boat that matters but the motion of the ocean:wink:

But I refuse to have sex with a guy who has a needle dick (all long and skinny). It's all about the girth : ) Oh and if it's veiny that's a plus...but I guess that's just me and my fetish-y self.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Why did I click on the title? Some people are VERY detailed with their answers to this specific thread!


----------



## Synthetic Darkness (Mar 19, 2010)

Feeling disturbed? Or slightly turned on? roud:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm into girls xD
More disturbed than anything hehe


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

pinkrasputin said:


> My ex husband used to say that he would look at a woman's feet in order to give him an idea about their pussy. Sometimes he would gag if he saw a woman with ugly feet and would say her vagina would be "scary".


I used to work with a guy like that. A woman's feet was the first thing he noticed. He claimed that if a woman has pretty feet then she takes care of her vagina. I don't really see the correlation there, but whatever...


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

snail said:


> mind-blowing oral sex on him without having to worry about choking or accidentally touching him with my teeth.


Teeth fucking suck while performing a sucking fuck!


----------



## Synthetic Darkness (Mar 19, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> I'm into girls xD
> More disturbed than anything hehe


Penis envy? :laughing:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Synthetic Darkness said:


> Penis envy? :laughing:


Nooooooo! xD


----------



## Ryu (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't like women with breasts TOOO big. 

I saw recently on the show MANswers that the avg american breast size increased from B to C in the last 15 years

I prefer naturalness in whatever form that takes. I REALLY dislike implants.... plastic is not appealing to me. 

Ideally I prefer someone who tires to be healthy, within their means. No skeletons please.


----------



## Bene Gesserit (Mar 20, 2010)

Women have various sizes inside to !, Both in length and width. To find a perfect mach there, is almost the samt as to find a perfect mach in personalitys. Yes they can be to small, yes the can be to thin, yes the can be to long, yes the can be to wide. BUT the technique and what you do with your hands,mouth and words (personality) is what matters in the end. Dont focus so much on sizes, its just a body part !:wink:


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm big. No complaints so far. Just work with what you got.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wxdavid (Mar 24, 2010)

ShadowPlay said:


> Guys. Does boob size matter?


 
if it didnt there would be 75% less plastic surgeons in this country


----------



## wxdavid (Mar 24, 2010)

Synthetic Darkness said:


> It's not the size of the boat that matters but the motion of the ocean:wink:


 
sure but it is a lot easier to cause waves in that ocean if the guy has a Criuse ship to work with as opposed to a rowboard


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I'm not talking about breasts. I'm asking about penis size. Does size matter, with the obvious cases of being uselessly small being completely irrelevant to the question. Is it like that once certain minimum parameters are met, it doesn't make a difference, or is it like the bigger the better? About what size bracke do you like best (if you have a preference). Have your best lovers been hung like horses, or were they average, or were they comparatively small? Don't be embarassed; I'm making an equivalent thread for the guys tomorrow.


sorry if this has already been stated (haven't read the thread) but, for what it's worth, my answer: jesus h. christ, absolutely not. this is a ridiculous meme kept alive for basically two reasons: (1) to offer an explanation, however fallacious and uninformed, for why most women cannot orgasm through standard intercourse; and (2) to keep men insecure--which is both extremely useful to women as a weapon/leverage and extremely profitable to companies as a parasitic marketing strategy.


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

GroovyShamrock said:


> I don't see "porn" and "erotica" as the same thing (so let alone "porn" and "sexual imagery"). For me, porn is phallocentric and degrading to women.
> 
> 
> (Etymologically, "pornai" or "porneia" referred to the lowliest prostitutes in Ancient Greece).
> ...


i just had the pleasure of reading your post. you're awesome, groovyshamrock! :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

wxdavid said:


> if it didnt there would be 75% less plastic surgeons in this country


That's not really the main reason for why women have plastic surgery. The main two reasons would be societal pressures on women to look as flawless and attractive as possible, and to improve their own self-image.


----------

